# Missing Notification Bar



## klrodrigues (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm running Cyanogen 7.10.-RC1.6.1iThunderbolt-KANG
My Notification bar is no where to be found? I've tried the ADW settings, swiping & rebooting. Nothing...
and no incoming call notifications, so I have no idea when a call is coming in.
any help is greatly appreciated! :blush:


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Wipe cache, dalvik, then reflash the ROM.

If that doesn't work I would restore a back up or do a full wipe.


----------

